# Condensation between window panes



## laslow (Oct 3, 2008)

How can I get rid of it and prevent it in the future? 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

If you are talking condensation between the panes of double or triple pane, your seals are leaking and you looking at getting them replaced.

You can maybe get a glass company to replace just the glass and be good to go.


----------



## laslow (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes their double pane.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## SWMich (Sep 1, 2010)

make sure weep holes in bottom of window are not painted over or plugged. maybe the seals too.


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

SWMich said:


> make sure weep holes in bottom of window are not painted over or plugged. maybe the seals too.


For sure the seals. The weep holes just let the water that flows down below the track escape rather than build up.

Seals let condensation form and it is easy to identify windows with blown seals either by condensation or because they look cloudy inside and you can't get rid of it.

The only way is a new window plant and your glass shop can order the necessary window glazing and install and for you. The only kickers are single hungs if they don't easy come out to take to the glass shop. Casements are kind of a pain in the butt too.

On the other hand, double hungs and sliders are easy as they can simply be taken out, taken to the glass shop, let them measure and order glass and meanwhile yours is put back in and awaits new glass. Then when it arrives, you simply take the sash back out and take to glass shop and pick up in a few hours and reinstall.

Or....you can look at cloudy, condensated windows and wonder what is going on outside. And remember folks, if the seal is broken....consider what happened to the energy efficiency and considering how much conductive heat loss there is through exterior glazing....well....I think ya'all get the idea.


----------



## laslow (Oct 3, 2008)

Damn! 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

If they are old or cheap windows, you may want to consider replacement windows as the budget permits. It really isn't all that difficult to replace an entire window.


----------



## BUGBOAT (Oct 25, 2005)

Check out this looong thread from a do it yourself site. The fogging can be fixed without replacing the window. Happy reading.http://www.diychatroom.com/f2/defogging-double-pane-windows-gimmick-3301/

Eric


----------



## laslow (Oct 3, 2008)

My house was built in 02'. Their only 8 years old. Thanks for the link. I'll check it out.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

It's not just cheap windows that have problems. I paid a lot for Peachtree windows only to have the same thing happen within a few years. 


OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors


----------

